# Photography



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I have contacted a well known photographer from our forums, but her prices are too expensive for me. (my quote was 720.00) 

I am wanting quality pictures, but not that expensive. I am looking to start a portfolio for juried shows as well. 

How are all of you dealing with this issue? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2007)

I would find  a fair photographer & offer her soap in exchange for photos. I personally take my own shots. They are not professional.

Juried shows are not really looking for pro shots. I would not worry about that at all. They just want (for the most part) to see that yes indeed you did make the product. 

I have juried shows & I used the photos more like this : Oh her table clothes are green & red so lets put her on a visibal corner, lets put the guy with all the wooden stuff next to the so & so beacuse their items look good together, is she selling dollar store flip flops in that photo, no, she is out.

Her isi an ODD warning. If you look TOO professional, it is BAD for business because people begin to doubt it is hand made. They wany that hand made feel. It is a very fine line. I did one show & had poor results & heard more than one person whispering "I can't believe they let her in the show with commercial products." Danged if you do, Danged if you don't  :wink: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I didnt think of it like that. 
I just want the pics to look really nice for the website. 

I was going to call and ask my school to see if the photo dept can do it for me... since they have class this semester.. 

Thanks Tab.. 

Your the one :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, a poor hungry collage student studying photography is bound to need soap & lotion. That was my next suggestion!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 12, 2007)

craigslist.org is always a great place for finding people willing to work for trade


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Sep 19, 2007)

*What Will You Do?*

Smell..

That expensive photographer does FAB work, though! How does it work? Do you send them your "props" and they photograph and send back the proofs?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: What Will You Do?*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Smell..
> 
> That expensive photographer does FAB work, though! How does it work? Do you send them your "props" and they photograph and send back the proofs?



Not Smell..

But yes, that's what she does.

Irena


----------

